# Does melted test or deca dissolve plastic?



## N3MO0101 (Jul 6, 2019)

If a bag of test e or deca raws melts in the plastic bag it was stored in, will it dissolve some of the plastic into the melted compound?


----------



## Concreteguy (Jul 6, 2019)

N3MO0100, I have moved your thread to the proper area.


----------

